# Newbie question about freebsd-update & csup



## jdn06 (Dec 28, 2011)

Are freebsd-update and csup incompatible ways to manage updates? When I do freebsd-update after csup, it launches a new update of my already updated source, as you can see:

```
# csup /etc/supfile
Connected to 193.51.24.2
Updating collection src-all/cvs
 Checkout src/contrib/telnet/libtelnet/encrypt.c
 Checkout src/include/unistd.h
 Checkout src/lib/libc/Versions.def
 Checkout src/lib/libc/gen/Makefile.inc
 Checkout src/lib/libc/gen/Symbol.map
 Checkout src/lib/libc/gen/libc_dlopen.c
 Checkout src/lib/libc/include/libc_private.h
 Checkout src/lib/libc/net/nsdispatch.c
 Checkout src/lib/libpam/modules/pam_ssh/pam_ssh.c
 Checkout src/libexec/ftpd/ftpd.c
 Checkout src/libexec/ftpd/popen.c
 Checkout src/sys/compat/linux/linux_socket.c
 Checkout src/sys/conf/newvers.sh
 Checkout src/sys/kern/uipc_usrreq.c
 Checkout src/usr.bin/compress/zopen.c
 Checkout src/usr.bin/gzip/zuncompress.c
 Checkout src/usr.sbin/mountd/mountd.c
Finished successfully
# freebsd-update fetch
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 4 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 8.2-RELEASE from update4.FreeBSD.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.

The following files will be updated as part of updating to 8.2-RELEASE-p5:
/usr/src/contrib/telnet/libtelnet/encrypt.c
/usr/src/include/unistd.h
/usr/src/lib/libc/Versions.def
/usr/src/lib/libc/gen/Makefile.inc
/usr/src/lib/libc/gen/Symbol.map
/usr/src/lib/libc/gen/libc_dlopen.c
/usr/src/lib/libc/include/libc_private.h
/usr/src/lib/libc/net/nsdispatch.c
/usr/src/lib/libpam/modules/pam_ssh/pam_ssh.c
/usr/src/libexec/ftpd/ftpd.c
/usr/src/libexec/ftpd/popen.c
/usr/src/sys/compat/linux/linux_socket.c
/usr/src/sys/conf/newvers.sh
/usr/src/sys/kern/uipc_usrreq.c
/usr/src/usr.bin/compress/zopen.c
/usr/src/usr.bin/gzip/zuncompress.c
/usr/src/usr.sbin/mountd/mountd.c
```

(My bins were already updated by freebsd-update before the csup)
Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## SNK (Dec 28, 2011)

Which branch do you csup?


----------



## jdn06 (Dec 28, 2011)

Here is a part of my supfile:

```
*default host=cvsup2.fr.FreeBSD.org
*default base=/var/db
*default prefix=/usr
*default release=cvs tag=RELENG_8_2
*default delete use-rel-suffix
src-all
```


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 28, 2011)

They are two different methods which keep track in different ways.  freebsd-update(8) is for binary updates, and also updates /usr/src.  csup(1) only updates /usr/src, to update the binaries afterwards requires a buildworld/kernel/installworld.


----------



## jdn06 (Dec 28, 2011)

I use freebsd-update to update my bins and csup to update /usr/src and make a buildworld for my jails. I understood you mean the csup is useless because freebsd-update already did the job for the sources.
OK, but I don't understand why freebsd-update don't see the sources updated by csup as already updated sources.
It is not very important, as long as my sources are updated, but it is always better to understand the system you use, isn't it...


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 28, 2011)

freebsd-update keeps track of source in a different database than csup.  Neither of them just looks for the presence of the files.


----------



## jdn06 (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank you for your very clear answer!


----------

